# What Is Easiest To Breed?



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

I want to breed something...I have 3 ghost shrimp, 3 zebra danios, and 2 albino cory catfish but I have never bred anything before and was wondering what would be the cheapest and easiest. I bought a 5.5 gallon tank :fish-in-bowl: to breed stuff in but haven't gotten around to buying things. If possible, I would like a complete list of things I need except for the tank. Thanks!


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hood, enough light for plants, filter, substrate (I like sand), paint the back, live plants, water changes (weekly, at least 25%), and high quality pellets (I only feed and recommend New Life Spectrum exclusively). 

My top suggestions for a 5.5 would be guppies, galaxy rasboras, or cherry shrimp.


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sweet! Ok Thanks!


----------

